# En complément aux articles 44 al. 2 et 3 et 102 de la norme SIA 118...



## vampire5

Buongiorno a tutti, sto traducendo un contratto d'appalto standard dietro compenso prestabilito fra un committente (un grande magazzino) e un'azienda appaltatrice (realizza pavimentazioni). Il dubbio riguarda non il lato tecnico ma quello semantico, spero quindi che qualcuno fra voi possa essermi di aiuto.
Questa la frase:

En complément aux articles 44 al. 2 et 3 et 102 de la norme SIA 118, l’entrepreneur ne pourra exécuter des travaux en régie et des articles comportant la mention « éventuels » que si ceux-ci ont été ordonnés par écrit par la Direction des travaux. 

La traduzione sarebbe facile se non per quel "et des articles comportant la mention « éventuels » " .
Si dice in pratica che a complemento degli articoli etc... l'impresa non potrà effettuare lavori a regia e [.......] se non dietro autorizzazione scritta dalla direzione dei lavori. Il problema è quel "articles" . A cosa si riferisce secondo voi ? Ad articoli di legge ? Io lo credevo, ma visto che è unito al resto della frase solo dalla congiunzione "et" ed il verbo al quale fa riferimento è "executer" , la traduzione non mi torna.
Potrebbero essere quindi "merci o prodotti recanti la dicitura <<possibili o eventuali>> ?? Ma anche così mi suona strano. Qualcuno può aiutarmi o mettermi sulla strada giusta.
Grazie!!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, vampire.
Che io sappia, in francese _regia _si dice 'mise en scène', mentre _régie _credo che sia _monopolio_. Quanto a cosa deve fare l'_imprenditore_, aspettiamo i madrelingua, perché 'des articles' potrebbe forse non dipendere da _exécuter_, ma da _travaux_.


----------



## vampire5

Salve Necsus,
in questo caso mi permetto di contraddirti perché sull'espressione _travaux en régie _non ho dubbi che significhi lavori a regia (o lavori in economia)  che non ha nulla a che vedere con la regia cinematografica o teatrale (d'altronde stiamo parlando di pavimentazioni). Vuol dire in poche parole che il prezzo del lavoro a differenza di quello forfetario evolve man mano che il lavoro dell'impresa procede. Per quello che riguarda il resto sono orientato a pensare che articles sia riferito ad articoli di legge perché se traduco exécuter con porre in atto ecco che "porre in atto quegli articoli recanti la dicitura <<eventuali>>" in effetti è più che accettabile.
In ogni caso se ci sono opinioni a riguardo ben vengano.
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Hai ragione, scusami, non avevo notato la parola 'pavimentazioni' e ho frainteso. Come dici tu 'lavori a regia' è usato e attestato (anche se non molto comprensibile per i non addetti).
Per il resto della frase, la mia è un'ipotesi, proprio perché non mi convince molto l'associazione di _articles _con _executer_, vediamo se qualcuno saprà dirci di più (Matou, dove sei tu?).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti e due!


Necsus said:


> Matou, dove sei tu?


Eccomi, liquefatto dal caldo insolito che regnava sul Belgio. 
Purtroppo, devo ammettere di non capire il significato esatto del passaggio in questione, ma ho comunque l'impressione che Vampire abbia ragione con la sua proposta del post #3 ("porre in atto quegli articoli recanti la dicitura <<eventuali>>").


----------



## vampire5

Grazie del contributo matoupaschat.
In effetti, anche facendo una ricerca su google l'espressione in francese "éxecuter des articles" è perfettamente rintracciabile e non può che voler dire "porre in esecuzione le disposizioni dei suddetti articoli", al contrario espressioni del tipo "travaux des articles" è inesistente (d'altronde non può voler dire nulla). Senza contare che in questo caso la parola travaux non è da contare come parola singola ma come facente parte dell'espressione travaux en régie che è una espressione standard per indicare una certa modalità di lavoro, dunque separarla dalla parola régie sarebbe, secondo me, una enorme forzatura. Dunque in mancanza di altro, credo che la versione che ho proposto sia la più vicina all'originale.
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Perfetto. Mi sbagliavo, dunque, nella mia ipotesi.


----------



## adeborts

Se Lei mi permette, 
la mia opinione è che, in questo contesto, la parola "articles" vuole dire "manufatti" (marchandise, objets).


----------



## vampire5

Salve adeborts, glielo permetto sicuramente.
Ma vede, la Sua opinione, purtroppo non mi è molto di aiuto, perché che "articles" potesse voler dire quello che mi ha suggerito Lei è stata la mia prima intuizione.
Semmai avrei bisogno di un aiuto sul contesto della frase, comunque La ringrazio perché mi ha messo in testa la pulce come si suol dire in Italiano.
In effetti, a pensarci bene, se noi trattiamo la parola "articles" come lavori di piccola o media fattura ecco che la frase potrebbe voler dire che "oltre ai lavori a regia anche quelli minori che recano la dicitura "possibili" sono da autorizzare per iscritto dalla Direzione dei lavori". Indubbiamente ci sta...è un bel grattacapo!!!
Grazie comunque per il contributo!


----------



## adeborts

Salve e grazie, Vampire.
Ecco il mio ultimo tentativo:
*"beni specialmente manifatturati"*,
perché *"éventuels"* possono voler dire *"per occasione"*.

Come sbagliato sarebbe questo?


----------



## vampire5

La ringrazio per il tentativo, il significato non è lontano da quello che ho scritta nel post più sopra. Tenga presente comunque che siccome sto traducendo un contratto non posso tradurre liberamente secondo quello che ritengo di aver capito sia la frase in questione. Per esempio la parte "comportant la mention" io la devo rendere obbligatoriamente "recante la dicitura", questo perché in ambito legale ogni tentativo di interpretazione di una disposizione di legge tradotta da una lingua all'altra rischia di generare confusione. Comunque il suo suggerimento è tutto sommato sulla falsariga di quello che ho pensato io.
Ad ogni modo La ringrazio.
Cordiali Saluti.


----------



## adeborts

Salve, Vampire!
Oh! Questo è difficile. Io trovai questo luogo. Sotto l'indirizzo è il mio tentativo sul luogo per la parola "eventuél".

http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery.do
http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery.do

Se ne trovo più, vi informo. Ma, spero che risolvete il problema in seguito.

Buona fortuna!


----------

